# She is one of the tourists



## larshgf

Hello,

I want to write the sentence: "She is one of the tourists".

If I knew that all the tourists in the Group are females I guess it should be translated: 
(1) "Eίναι μία από τις τουρίστρrιες" (singularis: η τουρίστρια)

On the other hand if it is a mixed group of tourists (males and femles) my guess is that it will be:
(2) "Eίναι μία από τους τουρίστες" (singularis: ο τουρίστας)

Is this correct?
Also if I dont know the composition of the tourist I should use the masculine gender?


----------



## Tr05

Hello!

Yes, that's right. But, what do you mean by _"composition"? _Not knowing whether a single tourist is a male or a female?


----------



## larshgf

I mean if I do not know wheter there is only women, only men or mixed men and women. 
Then my guess is that one use the masculine gender, right?


----------



## Tr05

Yes, sure! That's the case in many languages.


----------



## larshgf

Thanks!


----------



## Helleno File

Tr05 said:


> Yes, sure! That's the case in many languages.


In English we can mostly hide behind gender neutral nouns! 

Tony


----------



## Perseas

larshgf said:


> On the other hand if it is a mixed group of tourists (males and femles) my guess is that it will be:
> (2) "Eίναι μία από τους τουρίστες" (singularis: ο τουρίστας)
> 
> Is this correct?
> Also if I dont know the composition of the tourist I should use the masculine gender?


I agree, "είναι μία από τους τουρίστες" may be correct. It sounds however somewhat strange to me. In formal language I'd use probably another formulation.

I admit that was a very good question.


----------



## larshgf

Perseas said:


> I agree, "είναι μία από τους τουρίστες" may be correct. It sounds however somewhat strange to me. In formal language I'd use probably another formulation.



In formal language - could you give it a try with another formulation?


----------



## Perseas

larshgf said:


> In formal language - could you give it a try with another formulation?


I don't know if this is only a personal opinion, but I think that "μία εκ των τουριστών" sounds better to me, although "τουριστών" is also male gender.
Or perhaps "μία τουρίστρια που ανήκει στο τάδε γκρουπ των τουριστών ...".
Maybe something else..., it depends on context.


----------



## dmtrs

"είναι μία από τους τουρίστες" sounds perfectly OK to me, but I can understand Perseas' discomfort with the phrase. I would therefore suggest "είναι από τους τουρίστες" (omitting "μία" if the context allows such an omission) or "είναι μία από την ομάδα /το γκρουπ των τουριστών" or even "είναι μία από το τουριστικό γκρουπ".


----------

